# Going for an Avacado Plant



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Taking a big leap and going to a fruit sale to buy and plant in 3 to 7 gallon. Several kinds such as Brazos Belle, Mexican Grande that can get down to upper teens or Poncho and Joey that can get do mid teens. Any advice about what to purchase?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Which sale?

And any of them will have plants for our area and citrus on the right root stock.

Last- biggest mistake is planting them to deep.... Make sure to plant them high enough so that the top of the root FLARE is exposed. It makes a difference.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Ft Bend on 24th at Fairgrounds


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

See the '83 big freeze ( 14 degrees in Galveston; 4 inches of ICE on Trinity Bay; homes flooded all over Houston because of broken pipes) and the '89 big freeze (7 degrees in Houston; 6 million fish killed in the bays).

I had avocado plants...they all died. You simply can not protect against sustained 7 degree weather. Maybe it won't happen again, but maybe it will.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

If you are trying to grow them from pits (seeds) it takes 4 to 6 years until you can expect any fruit.. From plants ,grafted or not, mebbe cut that time in half...


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Do avacados all come ripe at the same time like tomatoes?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Tree Hole*



Muddskipper said:


> Which sale?
> 
> And any of them will have plants for our area and citrus on the right root stock.
> 
> Last- biggest mistake is planting them to deep.... Make sure to plant them high enough so that the top of the root FLARE is exposed. It makes a difference.


Thats really a good point..And consider a little higher cause as disrupted ground settled it sink a little...https://www.athensclarkecounty.com/DocumentCenter/Home/View/683


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

Avocados from pits bought in store (haas) will not produce here
You need a grafted tree (i have a joey) and you will need to babysit it for the first 2 years in a container to protect from sunburn .
Going on its 4th year and hope it starts producing soon


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Had a Dr. appt today at St. Joseph's so to kill a little time went to Bucanan's in the Heights and got a Brazos Belle avacado plant and a Satsuma Awari orange. Now when to plant with another 2 inch rain coming maybe on Thursday. Feb. 15 maybe.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I missed the fruit sales one year and found a place on line called www.toptropicals.com They had a couple of the avocado varietals that the Harris County Fruit Sale had. I have been nursing them in pots since they are a bit more vulnerable when they are small. Also, may want to read up on whitewashing the trunk to keep it from getting "sunburned". Pinched off fruit for the first three years and got some nice avocados this past year.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

My apple has done well. The jewel I can't seem to get is the 3:1 apple that has three different apples grafted on one tree.


----------

